# Finally got some home



## Gone Fishing (Nov 27, 2015)

My dad passed years ago.  My mom has been holding onto his guns all this time.  All the while I knew how bad it would be when I finally go them but it was better for her overall mental health to let them stay.  That being said I finally got some of the home yesterday.  The rust is not as bad as I thought it would be.  Any suggestions on how to tackle the issue?  Most of them are long guns.  The one pistol is in good shape so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 27, 2015)

if it is just light surface rust use 000 steel wool and gun cleaning oil and very lightly wipe down the guns and then clean as normal. do not apply pressure while using the steel wool only enough to feel it dragging on the gun. Should do a good job. If it is heavy rust you may need to check into having them reblued.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 27, 2015)

0000( bronco probably left off a 0 inadvertently) steel wool and any light oil.. Kroil if you can find it is very good for this

bronze wool also works very well in a fine grade.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 27, 2015)

Gone Fishing said:


> My dad passed years ago.  My mom has been holding onto his guns all this time.  All the while I knew how bad it would be when I finally go them but it was better for her overall mental health to let them stay.  That being said I finally got some of the home yesterday.  The rust is not as bad as I thought it would be.  Any suggestions on how to tackle the issue?  Most of them are long guns.  The one pistol is in good shape so I'm not worried about it.



You didn't mention if the guns were "typical" hunting rifles & SGs or higher grade or collector type guns. Of course it's obvious that they have great value because of where they came from. I only mention this because taking steel wool or anything beyond a cloth and oil to a true "classic" will absolutely affect it's _collector_ value. Just a thought.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Nov 27, 2015)

I would say that they would be considered a handle with care category.  Although my mom bless her heart just didn't quite grasped that.  There's one more I'm concerned about but she had them hid all over the house she couldn't find it and he could have traded it for another gun for all we know.


----------

